# Pinging noise on new wheelset



## texasnewb (May 22, 2011)

Ordered a new wheelset online and took them out for the first spin last night. They are Kinlin xr300s with bitex hubs, Sapim double butted spokes.

I didn't notice any noise at first, but about 3-4 miles in I started hearing "pinging/popping" noises, which seemed to be coming from the front wheel. When off the bike, the wheels spin true and make no noise but as soon as I get on and start rolling the noises start up again. It also does it whether I'm pedaling or not and is not rythmic at all so it seems to be a spoke issue.(checked the magnet, etc...that's not the issue)

So I took them to the LBS today...he checked them out and said they were spinning true and the spokes felt fine. He said it's most likely the spokes bedding in and just to put some more miles on them and see if it stops. I rode about 16 miles last night, he said to give it 50 and bring them back in if it didn't stop. This seems a bit much to me if it's just a bedding in issue...does that sound feasable or did he just not want to mess with it because I didn't buy the wheels from them? (which I honestly wouldn't blame him for, it's not my normal local LBS I usually go to) I'm just nervous about riding much more with the way the wheel sounds. It's not an odd/occasional pop/ping, but more so almost constant but irregular....

*Also*, he said he'd never seen the spoke lacing pattern on the front wheel. It's a 20 spoke laced one cross with the heads in. The builder said the "heads in" style added stiffness...the lbs guy said he'd never seen a wheel done that way. Anybody else familiar with this style?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Usually if the wheel is not stress relieved enough it will make pinging noises when it is first used. In your case it sounds like it is not a stress relieving issue but rather the spokes pinging from rubbing on each other. You can put a drop of lube at each spoke crossing, and I think the noises will go away.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

One cross pattern seems frivolous, imo. Not much stronger than straight laced, much weaker than 2x or 3x. But I guess if that's his signature, then roll with it.

Heads-in will give you a laterally stiffer wheel, theoretically. All else being equal, the spokes are spread out further than heads-out so this will give the spokes the ability to prevent torsional forces under cornering. I say theoretically because the geometrical difference isn't significant so the lateral stiffness increase won't be great. In theory, you're trading off against aerodynamics. I say in theory because there are many more things to worry about than the direction of your spoke heads if if you want to be aero.

My LBS said yesterday you need 500 miles to get used to something new. Saddle, bars, position groupset, etc... 50 miles to make sure your spokes are bedded in sounds right.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Was there no popping before the shop had them, and they started popping afterwards? 

These sound like my wheels. Ive never had a problem with any of the sets ive sold, so Id like to get this 100% resolved. I have a feeling the freehub washer wasnt installed. Whatever it is, It'll get straightened out 

1 cross isnt any weaker than 2x or 3x, and its really not less stiff than radial. The hubs I used have huge massive strong front bearings, but they're a bit narrow. The 1x lacing really stiffens them up, the 20h 1x heads in are stiffer than the heads out radial I ride.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

TomH said:


> Was there no popping before the shop had them, and they started popping afterwards?
> 
> These sound like my wheels. Ive never had a problem with any of the sets ive sold, so Id like to get this 100% resolved. I have a feeling the freehub washer wasnt installed. Whatever it is, It'll get straightened out
> 
> 1 cross isnt any weaker than 2x or 3x, and its really not less stiff than radial. The hubs I used have huge massive strong front bearings, but they're a bit narrow. The 1x lacing really stiffens them up, the 20h 1x heads in are stiffer than the heads out radial I ride.


ah, I learn something new every day. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

That is interesting. I got my Boyd Vitesse Wheelset yesterday and I have yet to hear any pinging noise.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

If the lube does not fix the issue look into checking the spoke tension.


----------



## texasnewb (May 22, 2011)

BigDaddy said:


> That is interesting. I got my Boyd Vitesse Wheelset yesterday and I have yet to hear any pinging noise.


Thank you, that's very helpful. What's that red dot under your name mean?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

texasnewb said:


> Thank you, that's very helpful. What's that red dot under your name mean?


Dude, nice comeback!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

texasnewb said:


> Thank you, that's very helpful. What's that red dot under your name mean?


Sorry didn't mean for my post to offend you. I really did think that the previous posts were interesting - stuff I didn't know about. I had just received my wheelset and I guess my excitement about the Boyd Vitesses wheels just poured into this thread after I had posted my two cents about the wheels. 

In any case, no offense was meant nor was I trying to slam your new wheels. BTW, I have no idea what red dot you refer to. I'm usually just reading the posts when I can.

Happy riding


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

The red dot means he has negative rep points.

The noise may be a metal shaving that is inside the rim, left over from when the makers bored out the holes... this happened to me once. On mine, it would only make noise sometimes when I was pedaling while riding, and not while spinning the wheel on its own. To remedy the situation, take off the tire, tube and rim liner strip. Look inside the spoke holes and you should be able to locate the shaving towards the bottom of the rim. It may take a few slow spins to really find the shaving. Hope that helps.


----------



## jim_ (Apr 28, 2009)

Did you find the problem ?
I was getting weird pinging noises from the front wheel and it turned out to be a dodgy cartridge bearing that was very rough causing the noise.


----------



## PearlBlueSoul (Jun 8, 2012)

Rather obvious I guess but did you check to see if a spoke nipple was running loose inside the rim? Not sure what the construction is like, but had that happen on the box bike I bought recently. Whoever cinched up the wheels lodged a spoke nipple in the rim....and proceeded to install another one. 

Granted this and that are very different at the price points we're talking...


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

You may want to check the valve stem and see if it is hitting the rim. I had a pinging noise coming from a new set of wheels and sure enough I had to tighten the lock down nut on the valve to make it go away.


----------

